# Metro Boston Help



## EightWands (May 30, 2008)

I am currently trying to quote a job that will be painting hallways in a commercial building in Boston. 

Single coat, walls only, minimal trim, 9' ceilings - we can't spray
30,000 sq. ft of walls to cover.

I am getting $0.85 a sq. ft price in my estimating program, but it seems low for materials, and labor. 

(the measuring of the area is based on a floor plan that shows about 8,500 sq. ft which I deduced to the 30,000 measurement)

Anyone familiar with this type of work and can let me know if this sounds in line...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

EightWands said:


> I am currently trying to quote a job that will be painting hallways in a commercial building in Boston.
> 
> Single coat, walls only, minimal trim, 9' ceilings - we can't spray
> 30,000 sq. ft of walls to cover.
> ...


8500 sq/ft for the floor plan doesnt give you the truth about the size. Do you kow how to read prints? If not you may want to find some one that can. Estimating software doesnt know what your overhead is either.


----------



## EightWands (May 30, 2008)

No, my estimating software does know my overhead, it was built for me (it is very comprehensive). I went to the site and we measured about 24,000. Based on the plans I got a little 30,000, I am going with the higher number for safety. I am not sure that we where shown every area, but the plans are clear.

I am looking for a range that people have seen in the New England Area. depending on my labor variables, I am looking at between $0.72 - $0.94 per sq. foot - any idea if this is in the ball park for the area?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you get a finish schedule? Is the office new? Why cant you spray? Drywall only? New/Old? Sanded/Primed? Specs on paint? Carpet and cove base down and up? Working hours? Building occupied? ...


----------



## EightWands (May 30, 2008)

We have 2 weeks to get it done. 
No the office is not new
People will be using the space while we are painting. 
Drywall only
Old
The walls are all painted a similar color to the one we are applying, we will be making it consistent, no major defects to current surface
The paint is about $200 per 5 gallon without mark up
carpet & cove base down
Drop ceiling up
7-4 working hours
Yes the building is occupied


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

You would be in the ballpark for my area in CT. You better add $$$ for parking and PITA to get in and out of Boston.


----------



## EightWands (May 30, 2008)

Good Call,
On the current job I have gotten 3 tickets! I should factor that in...
-K


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

,85 plus materials may not be bad. I would be looking to get more like 1.15 with the conditions as described.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Or once you get that bright orange ticket, just keep it and place it under the wiper each morning!!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Roadog said:


> Or once you get that bright orange ticket, just keep it and place it under the wiper each morning!!


That works for a day or two, then they catch on. Been there many times. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Roadog said:


> Or once you get that bright orange ticket, just keep it and place it under the wiper each morning!!


Hell, in Boston it don't matter how many tickets are on the winder, there's always room for more.

They'll even ticket you twice in a day.

And in some areas, you're not allowed to feed the meter all day, two hour limit, then ya gotta move. The solutions are to drive a commercially registered vehicle (specific rules about lettering on it) and park on a residents only street, park in a garage or lot, get a "Guest" permit, or park in owner's space behind building.

IMO, stopping work every one or two hours, walking a block or more, and feeding the meter ain't worth it. Luckily my Caravan will fit in most garages and they cost about $20/day. Since my hourly wage in the city is minimum of $60 ....... well you do the math.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Hell, in Boston it don't matter how many tickets are on the winder, there's always room for more.
> 
> They'll even ticket you twice in a day.
> 
> ...


I work in a few buildings in downtown Chicago where in that area you have to feed the meters every two hrs you don't have to move just keep feeing the meters. So i figure my meter fee and my time to stop working and go down and out to the truck and feed the meter. 

I try to get a spot close the building but it rarely happens.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Sometimes you can park in their building or at their designated area.
You will be surprised what happens if you just ...ask.
We painted a huge office building this past winter (3 months)
and parking in their underground was part of the contract (2-3 cars)
I can't imagine parking 2-3 cars at the meters for that period of time.

As for pricing, who cares what we think?
If your estimating program has your production rates 
and everything is as predictable as it seems, then that is you rate.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Boston has alot of comercial vehicle parking available. If you have a company vehicle with lettering and commercial plates you should be all set. Still a PITA but you should be charging a premium for city work.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Neps, I would go just a bit higher.

I did an office building a few months ago in downtown Worcester. I chased down the meter maids and talked to them for a while. I was given a phone number for the city parking administrator. He was great and asked us to just call every Monday with the license plates of all work vehicles that will be on the job. He also asked us not to take anything handicapped or block any hydrants. Other than that we were given "parking consideration" for the duration of the job, no meters..and never a ticket. He also said if we got a ticket by chance, to call him and he would make it disappear.

I'm sure Boston has something similar.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> Neps, I would go just a bit higher.
> 
> I did an office building a few months ago in downtown Worcester. I chased down the meter maids and talked to them for a while. I was given a phone number for the city parking administrator. He was great and asked us to just call every Monday with the license plates of all work vehicles that will be on the job. He also asked us not to take anything handicapped or block any hydrants. Other than that we were given "parking consideration" for the duration of the job, no meters..and never a ticket. He also said if we got a ticket by chance, to call him and he would make it disappear.
> 
> I'm sure Boston has something similar.


No trim, doors or prep. ...just cutting and rolling ONE coat of drywall ..1.15 would be pretty good ...and you would loose the job to someone at .75 cents ...


----------



## snowi (May 23, 2008)

lets see ...100 gallons of paint and 150 hours work for $22,500 not bad


----------



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with snowi, if you're doing 30,000 sq ft at a rate of 200 sq ft per hr that comes to about 150 hrs you know your conditions and the speed of your men you will have to judge what they can produce then set your rate. You may end up on the high side with a quote in the twenties, but that is all up to what the area commands. I'm from florida and I would love that kinda money for that job. Good luck.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

midlo777 said:


> I agree with snowi, if you're doing 30,000 sq ft at a rate of 200 sq ft per hr that comes to about 150 hrs you know your conditions and the speed of your men you will have to judge what they can produce then set your rate. You may end up on the high side with a quote in the twenties, but that is all up to what the area commands. I'm from florida and I would love that kinda money for that job. Good luck.


I am sure by this time (Mid December, 2008) that EightWinds needs not luck as he had two weeks to do it back in May. But I am sure he appreciates the sentiment, late as it is. 

And a Merry Christmas too


----------



## midlo777 (Dec 14, 2008)

oops, didn't catch the date. This is my first day on the site just got carried away..... duh


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

midlo777 said:


> oops, didn't catch the date. This is my first day on the site just got carried away..... duh


I thought as such. Hope you took no offence. I felt it wise to "gently" point that out to you.

BUT, many threads should be revisited for the knowledge contained and many can be added to succesfully many months later.

You'll get the hang of it quick enough.

OH, and welcome to Paint Talk.


----------

